# Info. about my sleep disorders...



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

I started posting this on an earlier thread, then had to run. Moldie asked for more info, so here it is. Some of you know that I did a sleep study. I was diagnosed as sleep disordered because I went straight from stage 2 to REM and dreaming...I skipped stages 3 & 4 which is where one get good quality sleep or "slow wave sleep." If you're in REM, there is a part of you which is still awake which is why we often incorporate sounds around us into our dreams, and not going into stages 3&4 did not allow me to get restful sleep. It is supposed take the average person 60-90 minutes to reach REM in their sleep cycle, which is after stages 1,2,3,4, & then REM.This also explains why I have been dreaming so often and vividly. I spend more time in REM than I am supposed to. So, I woke tired and worn, like I was watching a movie all night.Anyway, I could take a 'scrip, like Klonopin, but I do try to stay away from meds as much as possible. So, I deceided to try Kava kava. I am on Paxil, and I was a little hesitant to take the kava with it, as I have heard some quesitons about combining and anti-depressant with kava kava. But, I searched for warnings and found none, so I gave it a try.Well, I seem to be sleeping better. I have now been on it for one week, and I am actually waking up before the alarm, feeling rested. Also, I don't wake with a head full of memories from my dreams. So, I must not be spending as much time in REM....I don't know, its real unscientific, but it is notable that I have felt better since starting the kava. I will keep evaluating it, tho....*Basic info. on stages of sleep*0- Awake, Slows down, decreased muscle tension Borderline wakefulness Relaxation, mind wanders, awareness dulls Heart rate, pulse, temperature and blood pressure slightly diminished.1- Eyes roll slowly on falling asleep, eyes quiescent in later stage 1 periods. Body movements slowed. Light sleep, easily awakened, might deny being asleep if awakened. Drifting thoughts and floating sensation. Temperature, heart rate, pulse decline further. Regular breathing. May have hypnogogic hallucinations on falling asleep.2- Eyes quiet. Few body movements.Snoring is common. Light to moderate sleep. Relatively easy to awaken. Eyes will not see if open. Some thought fragments, memory processes diminished, may describe vague dream if awakened Decreased heart rate, pulse, blood pressure, temperature and metabolic rate, regular breathing with increased airway resistance.3- Occasional movement, eyes quiescent. Deep Sleep, takes louder sounds to be awakened. Rarely able to remember thoughts. A few vaguely formed dreams. Possible memory consolidation. Metabolic rate, pulse, heart rate, blood pressure and temperature decrease further. Increased secretion of growth hormones.4- Occasional movement, eyes quiet. Deepest sleep, very difficult to awaken. Virtually oblivious, very poor recall of thoughts if awoken possibly involved in memory consolidation. Continued decline in heart rate, temperature and metabolic rates. Increased secretion of growth hormone. (possibly to restore bodily tissues)REM- (Rapid Eye Movement) Large muscles paralyzed. Fingers toes and facial muscles twitch. Erections, snoring uncommon. Variable. If sound is incorporated into dream, then harder to awake. 80 percent dreaming, good vivid dream recall, especially later in the evening. Possibly involved in unconscious conflict resolution. Heart rate 5 percent greater than above stages. Pulse, temperature and metabolic rates increase. Irregular breathing one-half extra breath per minute. Stages 1 thru 4 are known as the NREM stages During the course of a night's rest, adult sleepers spend about 75 percent of their time in NREM sleep and 25 percent in REM.Early in the night, the deep stages of NREM sleep are longer. They grow progressively shorter through the night and REM periods lengthen. The first REM period usually is less than 10 minutes long; later REM periods last 15 to 30 minutes. A typical night consists of four or five cycles of NREM and REM sleep.Good luck to you![This message has been edited by Sisyphus (edited 10-28-1999).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks Sisy (Do you mind me calling you that for short?). They have mentioned that there may be a growth hormone problem in fibro.. Yes, I did notice that this happens in stages 3 and 4 which you didn't seem to get much of.------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 1999)

What is kava kava? I am new to this board and only recently diagnosed. I feel insomnia preceeded the onset of the fibro. I never seem to reach a deep sleep, takes forever to fall asleep and then every slight noise or pain wakes me up, usually 3-5 times in a 6 hr period. It has been so long since I slept 8 hrs, and this is with taking Ambien and Flexeril at bedtime. I am interested in anything that would allow me to wake up rested. Thankfully, I don't feel sleepy during the day so I guess my body has adjusted to so little sleep.------------------deb


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey moldie, you can all me whatever you want! You can even call me Lefty! Kava kava is an herbal supplement that is sopposed to promote relaxation and ease anxiety. I decided to try that instead of something like melatonin, because I was wondering if it was tension that was keeping me from fallin into a restful sleep (my doctor calls me "high strung"). So far, it seems that it is working. But, I will keep you posted. Good luck, and welcome!


----------

